# METROID discussion center



## JakeSolow (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello! This thread is for any and all things metroid related! Feel free to post info or ask questions about the games or storyline. As a starting question, Who has played 'Metroid: Other M', and what are your thoughts/views on it?


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 17, 2012)

Ha! I love Metroid quite a bit, in fact I own a copy of nearly every game and played nearly all of them to the end as well. I would dare to say it is my favorite game series even over Castlevania, as Castlevania has a fair number of bad titles.

As far as Other: M...

There is nothing positive to say about it, for me.

Anything I could say about it could be put much more eloquently here: http://moonbase.rydia.net/mental/blog/gaming/metroid-other-m-the-elephant/article.html


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2012)

Definitely one of my top 5 series, despite the recent, poorly-conceived disappointment that is Other M.
The 'Prime' trilogy are some of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 17, 2012)

The original NES Metroid was one of the first games I ever played, and got seriously into.
I remember being a tiny little giggling fangirl of "that green-haired Justin Bailey girl", and not being able to play it worth a shit or beat it on my own until I was probably 8.

Super Metroid's my favorite of the series, though. I was just blown the hell away by that game.

Fusion was good, if not a bit forced in the story department. Zero Mission was good.

The Primes were varying amounts of okay-to-good. Wasn't much of a fan of the first one. I liked the light world / dark world aspect of MP2. Still haven't beaten 3, if for the only reason that motion controls piss me off.

I'm scared to try Other M, because of how horrible I've heard it is. I don't really enjoy watching things that take themselves seriously, while bastardizing the fuck out of things I love. Just like how I don't want to watch Dragonball Evolution or The Last Airbender all the way through.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

My thoughts on Other M?

[video=youtube;pX4mhp-8sOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX4mhp-8sOc[/video]

He literally nailed every point I found wrong and named to my friends.


----------



## JakeSolow (Jul 17, 2012)

Cool. Personally, I was a big fusion fan, so playing other m was quite fun for me. Next to that in my favs would be prime 1. Speaking of that, next question: Which do you prefer? Trilogy versions of Prime 1 & 2, or gamecube versions?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

I missed Trilogy and it's already rare as Hell so I haven't been able to find it a reasonable price. I refuse to spend anymore than $60 on a game. I still guarantee I'd like the GC versions just because of how much I despise motion controls besides a mouse. :3


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

The Metroid prime series are one of the best games of all time...



...in my opinion.

Also a massive fan of the soundtrack, i'll be snorkeling round reefs soon, i've orded an underwater MP3 player to play this whilst im at it, its going to be amazing.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 17, 2012)

JakeSolow said:


> Cool. Personally, I was a big fusion fan, so playing other m was quite fun for me. Next to that in my favs would be prime 1. Speaking of that, next question: Which do you prefer? Trilogy versions of Prime 1 & 2, or gamecube versions?



I'm a big fan of Fusion myself, I like it more than Super Metroid. But, what they did to Adam in Other:M just...I do not even know what to say. In Fusion he appeared to be a sympathetic former CO, and a great hero to have such respect. Then in Other:M he ripped off his uniform to wear a dirty wife-beater and picked up a beer while Samus did everything under his Absolute Scrutiny.

I own the Gamecube and Wii versions of all three Prime games as well as the Prime Trilogy for Wii, and I say the Trilogy hands down. Motion controls give it such a smoother experience, the mobility is so finely tuned that the best game of the three (The first one in my opinion) is even better. Nevermind all of the extras, I love it.

Out of the Prime Trilogy, I actually liked Prime 3 the least. It felt too disconnected, constantly getting in the ship to fly somewhere else. I didn't like the Galactic Federation much. That being said, the Valhalla was creepy as can be and was very cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

Of the console games, Metroid Prime 1 was my favorite too. I got the same feel from it that I do from Super Metroid (literally my favorite video game to date) and it's a beautiful feeling I can't explain. No other game has done that without, as GamingBrit put it, "retro pandering". I hate it when companies try to dig up your nostalgia for moniez yet do NOTHING new and/or nothing good. Metroid Prime 1 was the exact opposite. It felt just like the Metroid I grew up with and was completely different adding a vast array of new elements to the gameplay. Retro Studios was plugged the fuck in to Nintendo's old formulas of proper gaming innovation. That's not to say the other two weren't good.

I have a special place for Fusion and Echoes, though. Their difficulty was lovely even if the Boost and Spider Guardians and that damn security spider in Fusion pissed me off. A hard Metroid game would be welcome. :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> The Metroid prime series are one of the best games of all time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mental image sends me into a daydream.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 17, 2012)

Metroid is my favorite game franchise, period.

Personally, Metroid Prime edges out Super Metroid but only barely. It's essentially comparing greatest game to greatestest game, it's pretty hard to choose between the two. I used to speed through Prime, haven't in a while. I've pretty much cataloged every item location in Prime in my head. 

Anyone else own the Trilogy for the Wii?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

I fucking wish!

Hey, what are you're times for any Metroid game, guys? Since it's the first game to officially create speedrunning, I feel this thread has an obligation to have completion times in it.

The fastest I've gone through ZM was 57 minutes: 40% I think.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2012)

FFuuuck my brother just showed me a pencil drawing of Samus he finished today that blows all of my works out of the water.
EDIT: And he just got favebombed on DA for it too -_-


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Metroid is my favorite game franchise, period.
> 
> Personally, Metroid Prime edges out Super Metroid but only barely. It's essentially comparing greatest game to greatestest game, it's pretty hard to choose between the two. I used to speed through Prime, haven't in a while. I've pretty much cataloged every item location in Prime in my head.
> 
> Anyone else own the Trilogy for the Wii?



Nope, facing the boost guardian on the gamecube master race.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 17, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Nope, facing the boost guardian on the gamecube master race.



Boost Guardian. FFFFFFF. Only slightly more frustrating than Prime final form in 2. I don't know why it took me so long to figure out to catch the phazon with my charge beam.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Boost Guardian. FFFFFFF. Only slightly more frustrating than Prime final form in 2. I don't know why it took me so long to figure out to catch the phazon with my charge beam.



Everyone says Prime's second phase was hard. I never struggled, but I guess I can see why. I had a fucking grand as time for my Prime 2 100% hard mode run though. >: {


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I have a special place for Fusion and Echoes, though. Their difficulty was lovely even if the Boost and Spider Guardians and that damn security spider in Fusion pissed me off. A hard Metroid game would be welcome. :3


The spider boss you encounter once the power goes out?
Because I hated that fucker.
Nightmare was slightly more annoying in subsequent runs.

Boost Guardian in Echoes is one of my favorite boss battles of the Metroid series.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 18, 2012)

The spider boss you are all referencing is called "Yakuza" (yes, like the crime syndicate, that is intentional) from Metroid Fusion, and I am going to agree that it is by far the most irritating and difficult Metroid boss.

To take this in another direction, my favorite boss is probably Gandrayda. I love agile bosses and I absolutely love her theme. She wasn't the hardest boss by far, but there was something about this boss fight that had me so engaged, that I didn't even notice just how long it took to beat her. I just found everything about this fight exhilarating and fun.

Not to mention her appearance strongly reminds me of a Metroid fan-based species I created called Zilloxians.

Edit: Also, Mother Brain in Super Metroid is still the most frightening thing I've seen in video games, up there with the Piano from Mario 64 and Regenerators from RE4.

Try this: Listen to this theme late at night with all of the lights off. There's just something about that.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 18, 2012)

I had played the whole trilogy from 1 to 3 (not in one go), i managed to get all the way to the final dark samus fight without dying the entire game, and my mind blanked and i couldnt remember what to do >_<


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't really mind the Mother Brain theme. I think the theme of Tourian leading up to her is slightly more creepy, as well as the... sandy area? of Maridia.

Her fight in general was disappointingly easy, and practically forces you to succeed. A major letdown after the awesome Ridley fight, before it.
Although my only real gripe with Super is that it's way too easy. Hard to find stuff the first time around, sure. But once you know where things are, the difficulty becomes practically nonexistent. The Ridley fight, and Draygon if you don't want to do the cheap thing and just fry him with the grappling beam, provide a little bit of a challenge. But if you have any decent amount of energy tanks at all, you really have to _try_ to get killed.


Unrelated, but related to the topic, I still want them to make a Zero Mission-esque remake of Metroid 2. I never got to play that one much, but the interesting concept (And SR388, because, fuck yes.) could be improved really well in a remake.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 18, 2012)

Honestly, I was kind of glad that the Mother Brain encounter was more of a script event than anything. Despite that Ridley wasn't that terribly challenging (to me at least, so that isn't saying much) I was ready for the end by then. I've really only ever played through Super once, it was a great game but not really one that draws me back to it over and over. Come to think back on it, I don't recall ever getting killed once on that playthrough, so I suppose it was too easy.

A remake of Metroid 2 would be interesting. It's the first one I ever owned.

I'd also like to see an expanded Prime, with what was cut out put back in.

More than anything I wish they'd push the story along, it's been a long time now. Fusion ended with the implication that Samus and the GF weren't on the best of terms anymore.

Going with the events in Other: M and Fusion, speculation time, it looks like the GF might be becoming a bigger threat than the Space Pirates who are pretty much decimated by this point. One merely has to point to all of the bio-weapons and cloning to wonder.


.....They're still cloning the Metroids. Still doing it.

Also, does it occur to anyone else that Samus is a real mix of things at this point? A human at base, with Chozo infused blood, and Metroid infused DNA. Considering the gruesome surgery she went through on Fusion, it always kind of baffled me that she didn't have all kinds of scars from it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> The spider boss you are all referencing is called "Yakuza" (yes, like the crime syndicate, that is intentional) from Metroid Fusion, and I am going to agree that it is by far the most irritating and difficult Metroid boss.
> 
> To take this in another direction, my favorite boss is probably Gandrayda. I love agile bosses and I absolutely love her theme. She wasn't the hardest boss by far, but there was something about this boss fight that had me so engaged, that I didn't even notice just how long it took to beat her. I just found everything about this fight exhilarating and fun.
> 
> ...



The Mario piano. Hilarious memories. Trolltendo at it's finest! xD
Mother Brain scared my sister to death for 8 years of her life. What got me in that game was Crocomire. And it wasn't the fight, it was his gruesome death (I hate seeing anything die by acid or lava. I think that's the worse way to go and it's even worse seeing them desperately clawing trying to escape) Then they had the nerve to have his bones come after you. I wonder why they didn't let you you fight him in Zero Mission even if they still put him in the game's data. 

The fights in Prime 3 were fun, but personally I prefer big baddies which it didn't have too many of. And I don't mean God of War scenic big, where the boss is enormous, but you only fight a piece of them while the rest is aesthetic, nothing against GOW. I mean Serious Sam big where you fight the _whole_ beast. Omega Pirate and Quadraxis had to have been my favorite Metroid bosses.
And I'd like to see this species of yours, sir.



Vaelarsa said:


> The spider boss you encounter once the power goes out?
> Because I hated that fucker.
> Nightmare was slightly more annoying in subsequent runs.
> 
> Boost Guardian in Echoes is one of my favorite boss battles of the Metroid series.



It was the fact of where you had to hit him that pissed me the Hell of. I didn't die, he just took forever. Nightmare confused me to death literally. I died not understadning how to kill him the first time. I then got mad and got closer enraged and it worked. 
Now, for Echoes... I don't always fight Boost Guardian, but when I do, I need a new controller.
Spider Guardian was worse though. I had to purchase a new GAMECUBE after that fight. >:V


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> The Mario piano. Hilarious memories. Trolltendo at it's finest! xD
> Mother Brain scared my sister to death for 8 years of her life. What got me in that game was Crocomire. And it wasn't the fight, it was his gruesome death (I hate seeing anything die by acid or lava. I think that's the worse way to go and it's even worse seeing them desperately clawing trying to escape) Then they had the nerve to have his bones come after you. I wonder why they didn't let you you fight him in Zero Mission even if they still put him in the game's data.
> 
> The fights in Prime 3 were fun, but personally I prefer big baddies which it didn't have too many of. And I don't mean God of War scenic big, where the boss is enormous, but you only fight a piece of them while the rest is aesthetic, nothing against GOW. I mean Serious Sam big where you fight the _whole_ beast. Omega Pirate and Quadraxis had to have been my favorite Metroid bosses.
> And I'd like to see this species of yours, sir.



I felt bad for killing Crocomire...

He probably wasn't able to be fought in Zero Mission for the same reason Meta-Kraid didn't appear in Prime.

Also, I love Serious Sam games myself as well.

You can read about Zilloxians here, in Xynrith's character bio.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2012)

I like when Metroid is about the gameplay and it just happens that the main character is female and a bounty hunter. It's less cool when it's about Zero Suits, fanservice and a girl with daddy issues.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 18, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I like when Metroid is about the gameplay and it just happens that the main character is female and a bounty hunter. It's less cool when it's about Zero Suits, fanservice and a girl with daddy issues.



I propose we rename Zero-Suit Samus to "Robo Samus".

I don't care about any of that, I just want to be a badass space warrior in an armored powersuit and get cool powerups and explore places and see freaky alien creatures. She's female Batman, you know? Nobody gives a damn about Bruce Wayne.


That being said, the various bat-like creatures in Prime are adorable. I just wish they'd quit being Suicide Bats.

Why can't you get a decent Metroid prop anywhere? I've seen some great plushes, but there always seems to be something still desired...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 18, 2012)

I still need to play Prime 2 and 3, maybe get the trilogy set. Hopefully they'll still make classic sidescroll Metroids, maybe on the 3ds. If Nintendo is smart, they'll declare Other M as non-canon; Samus should never have a Ridley phobia especially after she killed him twice.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 18, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I still need to play Prime 2 and 3, maybe get the trilogy set. Hopefully they'll still make classic sidescroll Metroids, maybe on the 3ds. If Nintendo is smart, they'll declare Other M as non-canon; Samus should never have a Ridley phobia especially after she killed him twice.



Doubt it. Nintendo just seems to have this anathema when it comes to its Metroid franchise despite it being one of its more popular franchises. Maybe if they left the creative process to a Western team we could get the kind of Metroid we love so much.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 18, 2012)

I really enjoyed the Prime series, but I still haven't finished a single one yet... and I own two of them. ._.


----------



## JakeSolow (Jul 18, 2012)

You know, I have played fusion and prime more than any other in the series. Honestly, I didnt think the spider boss was very hard. In total, I hae died on him only twice, whereas the stupid SA-X scene that follows has killed me 7 times. The hardest boss I ever fought was Chykka from Prime 2.

Here are my current speed runs:

Prime 1 100%: 4:13
Prime 1 Any%: Still in progress. Just beat Thardus and at 55 minutes

Prime 2 Any%: 6:24

Prime 3 Any%: 8:53

ZM Any%: 6:50

Fusion 100%: Somewhere around 5 Hours


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 19, 2012)

JakeSolow said:


> You know, I have played fusion and prime more than any other in the series. Honestly, I didnt think the spider boss was very hard. In total, I hae died on him only twice, whereas the stupid SA-X scene that follows has killed me 7 times. The hardest boss I ever fought was Chykka from Prime 2.
> 
> Here are my current speed runs:
> 
> ...



Really? Chykka was pretty far down in terms of difficulty. Though I couldn't choose between it or Quadraxis as my favorite Prime 2 boss.


----------



## JakeSolow (Jul 19, 2012)

I kept dying because of the stupid giant pool of poison. I was too focused on fighting, and I would die because I sat in it too long XD. But as far as fav, Quadraxis has always been my favorite. I always love the battle, but it's funny because I feel bad about killing him afterward.

So, post your fastest run times on the prime series. Also, has anyone ever tried/ successfully used the SJF or SJE tricks on the trilogy version of prime 1?


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 19, 2012)

I've never been able to wrap my head around Metroid speed-running. I've always been the type to go deliberately slow, or to hang around areas for no reason in particular.


----------



## JakeSolow (Jul 19, 2012)

If you've never tried it, you should! It's incredibly hard, but very fun! If you want to try speedrunnig, use Prime 1 or Super Metroid. They are both pretty easy to speed run if you know where stuff is.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 19, 2012)

JakeSolow said:


> If you've never tried it, you should! It's incredibly hard, but very fun! If you want to try speedrunnig, use Prime 1 or Super Metroid. They are both pretty easy to speed run if you know where stuff is.



Perhaps some day, but it is unlikely. I'm just too much of an atmospheric player. I'll stop in the middle of a timed Castlevania game level to admire the background or a particularly interesting looking enemy or bit of scenery.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I like when Metroid is about the gameplay and it just happens that the main character is female and a bounty hunter. It's less cool when it's about Zero Suits, fanservice and a girl with daddy issues.



I'll admit without reservation, I love boobies and big boobed protagonists that don't mind showing it off. :< 
But, I've got no problem with a female character being powerful, reserved, and/or tastefully dressed. I'm not so shallow that I can't find respect in honorable female characters and I DO get pissed when an established noble female lead like Samus is absolutely trashed by some outside motherfuckers who thrive on breast physics and volleyball fanservice. In fact, I actually get...kinda disturbed when I see raunchy Samus stuff. Not saying people shouldn't do it. I just avoid it at all times.



Rilvor said:


> I've never been able to wrap my head around Metroid speed-running. I've always been the type to go deliberately slow, or to hang around areas for no reason in particular.



I'm like that for the first few runs after the course of months. I don't speed run anything until I've completely demolished the game OR if it's just built for speed running like Mega Man X or Sonic, I'll try immediately. I love watching them too.

And you, sir, are making me happy with your gaming tastes. I bought Serious Sam 2 last night on Steam's sale and Serious Sam 3 the other day. I think I need to go outside. Serious Sam 2 especially is fucking addicting. We need more FPS titles with that flourish, color, exploration, and imagination. I'm in a world that looks like Pikmin...in a first person shooter. Who does this anymore!?! 3 dropped the ball a little bit, but it still plays like Sam and he's still got his attitude and lines so it all good.

Your friend, MiFaien, is a damn good artist. :3
I like the look of extraterrestrial curiosity on the creature's face (don't know if that was what you and her were going for). And good work on the science fiction data log look of the description! You really are a big Metroid fan.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 19, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I'll admit without reservation, I love boobies and big boobed protagonists that don't mind showing it off. :<
> But, I've got no problem with a female character being powerful, reserved, and/or tastefully dressed. I'm not so shallow that I can't find respect in honorable female characters and I DO get pissed when an established noble female lead like Samus is absolutely trashed by some outside motherfuckers who thrive on breast physics and volleyball fanservice. In fact, I actually get...kinda disturbed when I see raunchy Samus stuff. Not saying people shouldn't do it. I just avoid it at all times.



There's nothing wrong with fanservice. I don't mind it to a degree. I mind sameness and making every character that way. Samus didn't come off to me as some hapless girl. So seeing her put in the same rungs of fanservice as the tons of girls that are there just for that is off-putting. Kind of like Storm in X-Men she may be a beautiful Black goddess, but she's not a bouncy sexpot. A lot of the admiration for Storm's beauty is like a work of art, than "ball stroking". There's tons of "penis stroking" girls out there and I like diversity. I like seeing different character types, and not making all females the same. I respect that people can draw sexy art of characters they like, but yeah it's like paying for fanfiction in a major game...it's just blegh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> There's nothing wrong with fanservice. I don't mind it to a degree. I mind sameness and making every character that way. Samus didn't come off to me as some hapless girl. So seeing her put in the same rungs of fanservice as the tons of girls that are there just for that is off-putting. Kind of like Storm in X-Men she may be a beautiful Black goddess, but she's not a bouncy sexpot. A lot of the admiration for Storm's beauty is like a work of art, than "ball stroking". There's tons of "penis stroking" girls out there and I like diversity. I like seeing different character types, and not making all females the same. I respect that people can draw sexy art of characters they like, but yeah it's like paying for fanfiction in a major game...it's just blegh.




 I don't mind when people do art of Samus with a bit of exaggeration because Samus is rather well endowed. So It's really to be expected that someone is going to expand on such assets. And in my eyes big boobs=/=porn which a lot of people I've come across in life seem to think. 
The only fanservice that actually genuinely pisses me off in games is loli. I'm sick of it.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 19, 2012)

By spider boss do you mean the widow i think it was called from Metroid fusion?
The one you get screw attack from?

I hated that boss, one of the worst ones i have ever played, killed me an immeasurable amount of times.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 19, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> And you, sir, are making me happy with your gaming tastes. I bought Serious Sam 2 last night on Steam's sale and Serious Sam 3 the other day. I think I need to go outside. Serious Sam 2 especially is fucking addicting. We need more FPS titles with that flourish, color, exploration, and imagination. I'm in a world that looks like Pikmin...in a first person shooter. Who does this anymore!?! 3 dropped the ball a little bit, but it still plays like Sam and he's still got his attitude and lines so it all good.
> 
> Your friend, MiFaien, is a damn good artist. :3
> I like the look of extraterrestrial curiosity on the creature's face (don't know if that was what you and her were going for). And good work on the science fiction data log look of the description! You really are a big Metroid fan.


You probably own more Serious Sam games than I do! My first introduction to the series was actually with Serious Sam: Next Encounter which was made by a different team than the rest of them. I've played that one to death, beaten it all on Serious difficulty, earned every medal, etc. I still love putting in the disk and playing every now and then. Serious Sam is just one of those games with seriousness and silliness done _just right_, kind of like old Rareware games. Gore settings: Lots!!! or Hippy - I've always loved co-op games also. Great times had with another player and friendly fire on Reverse. I'm going to stop harping about Sam though, this is a Metroid thread.

Aha, we're more than friends. I'll pass your compliments on to her. If you want her FA page just PM me. The expression he has was very much intended, he's an insatiably curious creature. Thank you kindly, I'm still proud of that writing which is rare for me.




Arshes Nei said:


> There's nothing wrong with fanservice. I don't mind it to a degree. I mind sameness and making every character that way. Samus didn't come off to me as some hapless girl. So seeing her put in the same rungs of fanservice as the tons of girls that are there just for that is off-putting. Kind of like Storm in X-Men she may be a beautiful Black goddess, but she's not a bouncy sexpot. A lot of the admiration for Storm's beauty is like a work of art, than "ball stroking". There's tons of "penis stroking" girls out there and I like diversity. I like seeing different character types, and not making all females the same. I respect that people can draw sexy art of characters they like, but yeah it's like paying for fanfiction in a major game...it's just blegh.


I just don't think fanservice should always be like that. ZSS is just...jarring. Bothersome, like some kind of creepy doll. Did anyone ever remember how _tall_ Samus is? Or how heavy she is? I'm no anatomy expert, she just seems awfully thin for the muscle mass she has. I'm sure someone could prove that right or wrong.


Harbinger said:


> By spider boss do you mean the widow i think it was called from Metroid fusion?
> The one you get screw attack from?
> 
> I hated that boss, one of the worst ones i have ever played, killed me an immeasurable amount of times.



http://metroid.wikia.com/wiki/Yakuza


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> You probably own more Serious Sam games than I do! My first introduction to the series was actually with Serious Sam: Next Encounter which was made by a different team than the rest of them. I've played that one to death, beaten it all on Serious difficulty, earned every medal, etc. I still love putting in the disk and playing every now and then. Serious Sam is just one of those games with seriousness and silliness done _just right_, kind of like old Rareware games. Gore settings: Lots!!! or Hippy - I've always loved co-op games also. Great times had with another player and friendly fire on Reverse. I'm going to stop harping about Sam though, this is a Metroid thread.
> 
> Aha, we're more than friends. I'll pass your compliments on to her. If you want her FA page just PM me. The expression he has was very much intended, he's an insatiably curious creature. Thank you kindly, I'm still proud of that writing which is rare for me.



Yeah good idea and yes please, do tell your...girlfriend(?) she did a wonderful job. Or rather does wonderful work. I saw her other works a few weeks ago. You linked it somewhere after you changed your profile pic to what she drew in your avatar (if that is her work, I can't remember. It looks like it). But you can still PM a link. I'd greatly appreciate it. :3

But, back to Metroid. There was something about Metroid Dread and I can't find anything anywhere saying it was a legit game they canceled. Everyone thought it was because the log in Prime 3's Pirate Homeworld said something about it. I heard it was going to be a handheld sidescroller with 3D graphics, but no source I found said anything. I just got that "info" from unreliable sources. But, then again, I'm not good at finding info. You know anything?


----------



## JakeSolow (Jul 20, 2012)

Back to the subject of other m, I thought the majority of the game was fairly good. I liked the sidescroll/1st person mechanic. I just hated the fact that you couldnt move while in 1st person. Here are my problems with it:

Adam was honorable, but the last scene where he shoots samus, and then kills himself? What the fuck? That was the only douchebag moment that stood out at me for adam.

Remember the 'where's waldo' scenes? Where you had to point at a specific spot to continue? That made no sense, especially the one you have to do while Ridley is attacking you.

You're dying of heat because you wont turn on varia suit for some fucked up reason. (this is especially hard when you're on hard mode)

And lastly, why did samus go back simply for adam's helmet? Even though the station was blowing up, and after all adam put her through

Another question: Would you like to see a remaking of super metroid and/or metroid 2 first, or see the story continue after fusion? (both are made by sakamoto, not retro)


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 20, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Yeah good idea and yes please, do tell your...girlfriend(?) she did a wonderful job. Or rather does wonderful work. I saw her other works a few weeks ago. You linked it somewhere after you changed your profile pic to what she drew in your avatar (if that is her work, I can't remember. It looks like it). But you can still PM a link. I'd greatly appreciate it. :3
> 
> But, back to Metroid. There was something about Metroid Dread and I can't find anything anywhere saying it was a legit game they canceled. Everyone thought it was because the log in Prime 3's Pirate Homeworld said something about it. I heard it was going to be a handheld sidescroller with 3D graphics, but no source I found said anything. I just got that "info" from unreliable sources. But, then again, I'm not good at finding info. You know anything?


Yes she is just that, we live together. I can't recall where I linked it though. All of my avatars I have ever used for years have been her work, actually. I'll send you a PM.

There's not a whole lot to say about Metroid Dread; It was a cancelled project but it could be brought back in the future.
http://metroid.wikia.com/wiki/Metroid_Dread

Personally I'm leery of anything further written by that hack Sakamoto.


JakeSolow said:


> Back to the subject of other m, I thought the majority of the game was fairly good. I liked the sidescroll/1st person mechanic. I just hated the fact that you couldnt move while in 1st person. Here are my problems with it:
> 
> Adam was honorable, but the last scene where he shoots samus, and then kills himself? What the fuck? That was the only douchebag moment that stood out at me for adam.
> 
> ...



You need to read the essay I posted in the beginning of the thread, it would answer a lot of your confusion/questions about Other M.

I'd love to see the story continue, it has been far too long, but at this point I'm completely faithless in anything written by Sakamoto. I probably won't buy it on release, and probably will just buy it used off of Amazon. But if a remake was going to happen, I'd rather see Metroid 2. It's a relatively obscure game to the series that could do with a polish, and certain to generate less nostalgia fanboy rage than Super.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> There's not a whole lot to say about Metroid Dread; It was a cancelled project but it could be brought back in the future.
> http://metroid.wikia.com/wiki/Metroid_Dread
> 
> Personally I'm leery of anything further written by that hack Sakamoto.



Pardon me, but LOL! 
He really did fuck up Metroid like Lucas fucked up Star Wars in my opinion. That story was useless. I hate gratuitous story in games enough, but if it's bad that's even worse. Not to mention the gameplay for a Metroid title was an abhorrent bullet train wreck.
I'd just give it to Retro again. "Just make another Prime guys. Fix this shit right now. We'll get a new idea later when this blows over."


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 20, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Pardon me, but LOL!
> He really did fuck up Metroid like Lucas fucked up Star Wars in my opinion. That story was useless. I hate gratuitous story in games enough, but if it's bad that's even worse. Not to mention the gameplay for a Metroid title was an abhorrent bullet train wreck.
> I'd just give it to Retro again. "Just make another Prime guys. Fix this shit right now. We'll get a new idea later when this blows over."



Prime's storyline and lore was exceedingly well-written and fit into the universe seamlessly. The absolutely unfathomable arrogance for Sakamoto to try and slap it with the noncanon stick is abominable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Prime's storyline and lore was exceedingly well-written and fit into the universe seamlessly. The absolutely unfathomable arrogance for Sakamoto to try and slap it with the noncanon stick is abominable.



I hate when games stress a forced story with forced gimmicks (those Resident Evil style scripted events like the elevator moment, and the little stand still Ace Attorney investigation sequences are what I mean) along with an absurd amount of useless..._USELESS_ cutscenes. And if I remember correctly, weren't they unskippable? 

Prime did cutscenes correctly. Show the important events that happen right in front of you: Provide a quick silent look of a new setting's terrain. Introduce bosses and show their death. Large item upgrades like the suits. And the game's objective at the beginning with a satisfying end when the goal has been accomplished. 
NOT, these trivial and obvious observations, irrelevant emotions (pointing out baby Ridley feeding off her power was unnecessary), melodrama, and flashbacks. I don't mind if these things are in the game, but don't spoon feed everything to me. It's not fitting with Metroid's sense of discovery and mystery.
 Even Super Metroid was clever about detailed plot design; by having nothing in the room after Ridley's chamber but the Metroid larva's broken capsule, the player can look for a second and deduce for their_ self_ that the little guy escaped. No words or even a programmed pause were necessary. The perfect subtle "oh shit" the game needed.


----------



## JakeSolow (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree completely, Pachi-O. I found it rediculous that they jumped completely off of the ideas that not only retro set, but that sakamoto himself set in the past. A metroid game with dialogue is tricky to pull off, and they barely did it with fusion. But playing other m would be like playing 'A link to the past' from the perspective of link's blue haired "father" at the start of the game: The storyline would be short, it would end in pointless failure, and your character would always die before anything interesting happens. I really hope retro does the next one, and hopefully, if nintendo is smart, they might sell the franchise to retro and be done with it. Besides, if sakamoto was really interested in continuing the series, he would've done it in the 15 years he waited before he made other m. And he wouldve done better with it.


----------



## Zazi (Jul 20, 2012)

I absolutely love Metroid, Super Metroid being my favourite. I started playing Metroid when I was about eight. I wasn't at all a fan of Other M. The gameplay was so far from what I expected from a Metroid game and it really shot the badass Samus Aran I knew in the face with the whole "Ridley is so scary waaaaah" thing. I mean really? She's all cool about slaughtering him in the past games, but NOW she needs help from some random dude who's suddenly her best friend? Bah. Team Ninja needs to stay away from Metroid, that's my honest opinion. All the other games are wonderful, so I guess one crappy game isn't going to soil the series, but if the next one is another 'movie with some shooting bits', I swear I will blow up Bryyo.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd love to see an M-rated spinoff with some horror elements; maybe put you in the boots of a GFMC trooper on a most unpleasant mission. It would probably be like a cross between Halo and Dead Space. Granted, the_ Orpheon _in Prime was pretty scary fpr a Nintendo game.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 2, 2012)

Bumping thread, because it's GOD DAMN METROID.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd love to see an M-rated spinoff with some horror elements; maybe put you in the boots of a GFMC trooper on a most unpleasant mission. It would probably be like a cross between Halo and Dead Space. Granted, the_ Orpheon _in Prime was pretty scary fpr a Nintendo game.



An M rated Metroid could be cool but the thing developers and designers tended away from, especially in the later Metroids and evident in Fusion, was moving away from the 'story at your leizure' and letting the environment, the gameplay speak for itself. Hell, I love the Metroid lore, don't get me wrong, but if I didn't want to read it, I didn't bother to scan lore or read the game manual. A few cut scenes are fine but they've molded exploration into linear 'exploration' for the sake of maintaining story. At least, that's the way I've viewed it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2012)

JakeSolow said:


> Another question: Would you like to see a remaking of super metroid and/or metroid 2 first, or see the story continue after fusion? (both are made by sakamoto, not retro)


The former; it would make me very happy! Also a remake of NES Metroid/Zero Mission.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd like a remake of Metroid 2. Less glitches, a little more fluidity, same exploration, and same tough ass bosses.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'd like a remake of Metroid 2. Less glitches, a little more fluidity, same exploration, and same tough ass bosses.



There's an indie remake in the works. I'll look it up and see if it's still in dev. It's running on the Zero Mission engine, I think.

EDIT: Here we go. :3 http://metroid2remake.blogspot.com/


----------

